

Technology companies have their eye on Africa. IBM is leading the way - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21571889-technology-companies-have-their-eye-africa-ibm-leading-way-next-frontier

======
jkuria
If you enjoy these kind of articles check out <http://AfriTech.org> (this is
where I found it and submitted here, but someone else beat me!) See about
page: <http://AfriTech.org/blog/about>

~~~
pasbesoin
Meta for those interested: Based upon the format, it apparently uses a version
of the HN code base.

